# AsRock 775i65g latest drivers



## Jamsers (Jun 26, 2008)

So I ran Driver Detective, the free one, and it won't let me download drivers, so I'll have to look for them myself, but I've searched Google for the latest drivers, and I downloaded them all and installed them but Driver Detective still says they're out of date. So I need some help with these drivers, I need the latest versions, the one on my motherboards website aren't the latest, I just want my system at maximum performance.

These are the devices that I need the latest drivers for:

Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers

*(This one I really want):grin:C-Media AC97 Audio Device*

(2) Intel(R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller - 24D0
(2) Intel(R) 82865G\PE\P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571
Intel(R) 82801EB PCI Bridge -244E

(5) Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D2

Thanks in advanceray:, I really can't find the latest version of these drivers.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

All if not most of these drivers are from Microsoft,

I do not use Driver Detective to tell me what drivers are out of date.
They will charge you for so called updated drivers (anything they detect that is two years old) and install the same drivers Microsoft gives you for free. 

If you wish to UPGRADE your drivers, I would go to the manufacture of the device or you Motherboard.

Seeing you have a AsRock 775i65g:

Drivers Here:
http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?Model=775i65G

I have noted that the driver you are looking for *(This one I really want)C-Media AC97 Audio Device*

Are you having an issue with your sound?

Bill


----------

